# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  χαρίζονται περιστέρια

## margie

Χαρίζονται περιστέρια διαφόρων ρατσών(βούτες, παπαγαλάκια..)που προς το παρόν φιλοξενούνται από την ΑΝΙΜΑ. 
Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται μου στέλνει μήνυμα και συννενοείται μετά τηλεφωνικά με την υπεύθυνη.

----------


## doubler

μαρτζη μπορεις να μου πεις τι αλλες ρατσες εχει????

----------


## margie

Υπάρχουν και ταχυδρόμοι.

----------


## doubler

μαρτζι συγνωμη που δεν εχω απαντησει στο μηνυμα αλλα μολις παταω να στειλω με βγαζει οποτε θελω να σου πω αν μαθεισ για αλλες ρατσεσ πεσ μου

----------


## kosths

αν χαριζονται ενδιαφερομαι για ταχυδρομους και παπαγαλακια μενω στην αθηνα  στον βυρωνα παρακαλω εποικοινονισε μαζι μου οκ? ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ ΟΤΙ ΡΑΤΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ  ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΗΜΕΡΟΜΕΝΟ
ΜΕΝΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΕΑ ΙΩΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΑΝΤΙΣΗ

----------


## vicky_ath

*Πάνο σε παρακαλώ να μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία γιατί είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.*
Επίσης η αγγελία αυτή είναι πολύ παλιά, πάνω από ένα χρόνο πριν, οπότε δε νομίζω τα πουλιά αυτά να είναι πλέον διαθέσιμα.

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω που ετοιμαζομουνα να ζητησω ταχυδρομους   ::

----------

